# Insurance renewal, ouch



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

They are not wrong, from £470 to £600 on my 330 in a safe postcode with 10 years ncb, no convictions, no claims.

No wonder people choose to drive without :devil:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

My mrs says the renewal on her Golf 1.9 TDI has gone up a LOT and after shopping around, the renewal price was still the cheapest.


----------



## abbotsmike (Jun 5, 2010)

Luckily I don't have to worry until the end of december, but I'm not sure I can bear paying more than £1000 again, let alone it going up! Is it inflation or insurance being the legalised fraudsters that they are again?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a chart from a Broking magazine at work showing loss ratios on private car insurance. RPI, inflation etc only affects insurance in as far as the costs they have to pay out for repair labour, parts, car hire etc. Bit more of an explanation here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1968448&postcount=13

If i get a moment, i may scan the chart to try and show why increases are inevitable. RBS for example (Direct Line, Tescos etc) is averaging around a 105% loss ratio, so for every pound they take in premium they are losing £1.05.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

_Right, I'm gonna say what the reason is - It's b***s*** and I don't agree with it, but unfortunately it's the truth.

Insurance Companies see us as young reckless male drivers. I did a EXTENSIVE search on my system the other day, the cheapest I could get a 17 just passed for was £1000 on a Citreon CV-2!

This winter has been shocking for claims due to the snow. Any bad claims will affect premium, or lots of little ones.

Insurer's make money via Investments. Due to the way the Economic market has gone, it's completely killed the profit margins. In order to recoup that Premiums are raised.

Fake/Stupid Personal Injury Claims. Every d**k who gets hit in the rear now expects £2000 in Compo. Obviously this is a major drain on the Insurance Coffers, and the Legal Team take twice whatever they make in Fee's as well. 
Also Fraudulent claims - They're insuring a car properly, and then staging an accident then claiming for the above. 
They'll also make up people up the car. Instead of just one guy, they'll be 5 who are ALL injured.

They're the main reasons. These more, but you don't need them_

That's from an insurance broker on my local car club - i've edited a few bits out so as not to offend... this was in response to a 20yo standard 1.25 fiesta renewal going up by £300


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Click my link above


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

imagine how im feeling...
had an accident on a roundabout through someone not giving way to me
it has been a month since and still knowone has accepted liability, if it go's 50/50
my insurance is going to be close to £2k me being 21 driving a fiesta st.
**** happens ayy...


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Am not looking forward to my renewal....seems to never change by much! will be 21 this year with 4 yrs no claims with a fiesta st but bet it wont go under £1000! They wanted £1800 for a focus st!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Someone bumped me and I am up £300 quid !!! I have 5yr NCB and for a golf gti its 800. 

I was bloody cheaper when I had the porsche or 330 convertible.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_I know your pain, 8 Years ago had an Alfa GTV, aged 29, 11 Years NCB, Clean Licence - Premium £1500.00

Few months ago, Multi-car policy with Admiral covering Jaguar S-Type, Smart Brabus and Ferrari 360 Modena, aged 37, 2 x SP30, same area, premium £1200.00....

I spoke to a broker recently and he told me most renewals were up 15-20% on last year....:doublesho _


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Im massivly peed off too! 

My renewal is through for my 1.25 2001 Fiesta run about. Now bare in mind I pay £350 for a 300bhp/330 lbft of torque Focus RS with all mods declared. Last year the fiesta was £360 this year the renewal is £500! Most other quotes are between £600-800. One evening reaching £2000! 

Cheapeast I have so far is £421. Bloody joke. no convictions, one accident 4 years ago which was non fault. It's doing my head in!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I must be the only one whos insurance has gone down ...205 is £170 and the R1200GS was sub £200 as well...I aint moaning!


----------

